# Costume Help!!



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

They're called pauldrons, but I can't find any like those at the Halloween costume websites I frequent. They look like they're supposed to be skull caps, which might be a place to start in making some?


----------



## scbrooks87 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah from what I can see in the pic, it kind of looks like they were just human skulls that have a spiked leather headband and a spike leather strip sort of acting as a "mohawk" you might be able to make your own with skull props and some punk leather items.


----------

